# Urban Decay: ALL NIGHTER



## Ingenue (Jul 29, 2010)

I just picked it up yesterday. It's supposed to set your makeup, and hold it for 16 hours. It's non-aerosol and vegan, which is what got my attention:







Has anyone else tried it? I sprayed my makeup today... we'll see how it holds. If it works, I'll use for my night shoots 'cause the temperature changes (hot lights vs. cool night air) tends to put the makeup through the paces.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, I got it last week and I do think it works.  I definitely see a difference in how my makeup looks at the end of a LONG day


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 29, 2010)

Cool! I'll check my makeup at the end of the day and see if it holds up for me. I'm very oily, so I'd be interested to see what it does to keep that oil in check!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 30, 2010)

This didn't work for me today. I'll try again tomorrow with a different foundation and a primer. If it doesn't hold up tomorrow, it's going back to the store.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_This didn't work for me today. I'll try again tomorrow with a different foundation and a primer. If it doesn't hold up tomorrow, it's going back to the store._

 
I haven't tried the All Nighter, but I tried the spray for oily skin and it did nothing for me.  I actually think it made my skin look worse so I returned it.  Hopefully you have better results.


----------



## rhondavancouver (Jul 30, 2010)

I heard some girls on youtube give this stuff bad reviews... 16 hrs?! That's a VERY bold claim! Try the sprays from skindinavia! Skindinavia - Skindinavia makeup finish for 16 hour makeup hold.  I own the "no more shine" and it works wonders! I give it about 8-10 hours of impeccable wear!!!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe it does not work well on oily skin?  My skin is dry so that may be the difference.

I also use fix+ as a setting spray and I think that is just as good as the All Nighter.


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have been wondering would this help my oily skin too! I have not been willing to spend the money if it won't work...glad I saw this post!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rhondavancouver* 

 
_I heard some girls on youtube give this stuff bad reviews... 16 hrs?! That's a VERY bold claim! Try the sprays from skindinavia! Skindinavia - Skindinavia makeup finish for 16 hour makeup hold. I own the "no more shine" and it works wonders! I give it about 8-10 hours of impeccable wear!!!_

 
I think this one IS from Skindinavia... in collaboration with Urban Decay. I'm wearing it again today. It set very nicely. It held until I broke a sudden sweat (I thought I'd left my wallet in a restaurant)... but now it's dry and settled again. I'm not going to blot or touch up or anything. I want to really test its staying power.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rhondavancouver* 

 
_I heard some girls on youtube give this stuff bad reviews... 16 hrs?! That's a VERY bold claim! Try the sprays from skindinavia! Skindinavia - Skindinavia makeup finish for 16 hour makeup hold.  I own the "no more shine" and it works wonders! I give it about 8-10 hours of impeccable wear!!!_

 
It's the exact same formula.  The UD products are made by Skindinavia - I guess they are just repackaged for UD.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_I think this one IS from Skindinavia... in collaboration with Urban Decay. I'm wearing it again today. It set very nicely. It held until I broke a sudden sweat (I thought I'd left my wallet in a restaurant)... but now it's dry and settled again. I'm not going to blot or touch up or anything. I want to really test its staying power._

 
Yeah, I am pretty sure it's the same product.  I compared the ingredients and they are word for word the same for the various formulas.  So if you don't have luck with this one, I wouldn't try the Skindinavia.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 30, 2010)

That's what I thought. I just checked it; after breaking into a FULL ON SWEAT... I now have a dewy 'sheen' to my skin, but the makeup is holding. It looks dewy... not oily. Us oily girls know the difference. lol

It's been 4 hours.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 30, 2010)

That's a bummer some of ya'll aren't having good results with this! I'm an oil slick but so far this has been helping extend the wear of my foundation quite well!


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 30, 2010)

Good to know this works, I have been eyeballing it


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_That's a bummer some of ya'll aren't having good results with this! I'm an oil slick but so far this has been helping extend the wear of my foundation quite well!_

 

SS I'm giving it the ol' college try! lol 

My makeup has creased a bit, and I had to matte it down again with blotting tissue. I'm wearing Chanel Mat Lumiere.

The jury is still out... I may keep it. But it's $30. For that price, I'm going to need it to work.


----------



## beautywithbre (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_SS I'm giving it the ol' college try! lol 

My makeup has creased a bit, and I had to matte it down again with blotting tissue. I'm wearing Chanel Mat Lumiere.

The jury is still out... I may keep it. But it's $30. For that price, I'm going to need it to work._

 
You'll have to let us know what you end up doing.  I've had my eye on this for a while so it's a bummer if it doesn't work.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_SS I'm giving it the ol' college try! lol 

My makeup has creased a bit, and I had to matte it down again with blotting tissue. I'm wearing Chanel Mat Lumiere.

The jury is still out... I may keep it. But it's $30. For that price, I'm going to need it to work._

 
Yeah I used the Dance formula of the Skindaniaka....whatever it's spelled lol for College with this Maybelline foundation thats long wearing since it covers some but isn't full coverage or anything, and then I use the Oil Slick one for work and summer time. I wear Teint Idole in Lancome which is a pretty long wearing foundation anyway, well on me at least lol. I've never tried the Chanel one so I have no idea how it would wear on it's own. But I understand when your spend money and it doesn't work you should def get your moneys back!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 30, 2010)

I have been thinking about trying the Oil Slick one as I am very oily. For summer I have been using MUFE Mat Velvet foundation and that has been working better but it could use a little help. It is so very humid here in Tennessee.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_SS I'm giving it the ol' college try! lol 

My makeup has creased a bit, and I had to matte it down again with blotting tissue. I'm wearing Chanel Mat Lumiere.

The jury is still out... I may keep it. But it's $30. *For that price, I'm going to need it to work.*_

 
Exactly.  Especially because you have to spray it before and after applying foundation/makeup.  That's a lot of spraying!  I almost felt like spraying it before might be undermining the effectiveness of my primer.  Right now my de-slicking routine is to use an oil-control primer, blot with with blotting tissues when I get oily, and then follow up with blot powder.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 1, 2010)

It's going back to the store tomorrow. It simply doesn't work. The foundation ends up sticky with just a little temperature change. That's not good. I picked up MUFE Mist & Fix today. At least that's a tried and true product. I feel like UD needs to go back to the drawing board on this one.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Exactly. Especially because you have to spray it before and after applying foundation/makeup. That's a lot of spraying! I almost felt like spraying it before might be undermining the effectiveness of my primer. Right now my de-slicking routine is to use an oil-control primer, blot with with blotting tissues when I get oily, and then follow up with blot powder._

 
Oh I never sprayed it before I put my makeup on, I always did it after.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 2, 2010)

I took it back today. ULTA refunded my money, no questions asked. 30 bucks is too much to pay for a product that doesn't deliver. I'll stick with MUFE Mist & Fix instead. At least with that, I know that it does what it says it will.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Oh I never sprayed it before I put my makeup on, I always did it after._

 
Me too


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm wearing the MUFE Mist & Fix today. It's been 5 hours with several temperature changes (it's about 85 degrees outside and about 50 degrees at work), and no changes so far.


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 2, 2010)

I wonder how Urban Decay's De-Slick Oil control makeup setting spray works compared to the All-nighter. The De-Slick is supposed to be for oily skin..?


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 2, 2010)

I've given up Smf16 on the sprays from UD. I'm at the end of my day... and I have the tiniest bit of 'sheen' on my makeup. But I'm NOT the oil slick that I was after using UD. Just a little blot and the sheen is gone. 
I'm happier with MUFE. That's going to be my staple until further notice.


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_I've given up Smf16 on the sprays from UD. I'm at the end of my day... and I have the tiniest bit of 'sheen' on my makeup. But I'm NOT the oil slick that I was after using UD. Just a little blot and the sheen is gone. 
I'm happier with MUFE. That's going to be my staple until further notice._

 
Lol..yeah I don't blame you! I think I may try that MUFE Mist..I need some for my oily skin..it is just out of control by the end of the day!


----------



## coppertone (Aug 4, 2010)

Anyone who uses Fix + as a make up setter think this is any better or worse?


----------



## locoboutcoco (Sep 2, 2010)

this stuff is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 been using far less make up on nights out... i find it makes the make up look dewy and freshly applied for muucccchhhh longer... bearing in mind that i have really dry skin tho it may not be super on oily skin! urban decay's deslick products are supposed to be good tho.. im loving the all nighterthumbs up from me


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 2, 2010)

I actually just ordered model in a bottle which is supposed to be great for oily skin...I have been hearing good reviews on this so I am excited to see how it works!


----------



## outinapout (Sep 30, 2010)

I've used the Skindinavia and done side by side comparisons- litterally spraying it on 1/2 my face w/ the other 1/2 covered (and therefore unsprayed). I noticed no difference, and in one instance, my shadow on the sprayed side creased. I'm so glad I read this, because I'm not sure I'd have realized that the UD sprays are the same thing. 

BTW, I've also used MAC fix+ and it is not, in any way shape or form, a makeup fixative. It's basically a toner in a spray bottle, and, in fact, it's almost identical to Clinique's Moisture Surge spray (which isn't marketed as a fixative at all!) It's not a bad product for refreshing the skin and reducing the powdery look of makeup, but it doesn't help it stay on at all.


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 24, 2010)

I have this in the De-Slick formula. I was getting uneven spray on my face so I started spraying it on a sponge wedge and then using the wedge to smooth it onto my skin. It seems to help with oil production a little and it does help prolong my makeup more than I was seeing without it. I notice that if I apply with the sponge when my makeup does fade it fades more evenly..if that makes sense?  I've been using it with my mineral powder foundation as well and when I use it right after applying the foundation it makes it look less powdery. I like it but when I run out I think I'll try model in a bottle or mist N fix from MUFE (the smaller size) only because of the price. For $30 I want that whole 16 hours of flawlessness that I'm doubtful anything currently available could actually provide.


----------



## gobayram (Nov 24, 2010)

i want to try this but i'm scared it will break me out or make me more oily


----------



## tyger (Jan 27, 2011)

I just bought it the other day and I definitely am in love with it.  I used it with my benefit powder foundation, revlon photoready, and clinique almost makeup and by the end of the day my foundation looked impeccable.  I find that immediately after spraying my eyeshadow looks more blended, if that makes sense, so I could see it making some looks end up a little muddy.  I have dry skin and live in a dry climate, and right now the winter is pretty mild, so it hasn't been put through its paces, but tonight I have an aerobics class and then an overnight bus, so we'll see how my face looks tomorrow morning!


----------



## texasmommy (Mar 26, 2011)

I have combo skin (slightly more oily than dry usually) and have been using All Nighter for almost 9 months with no problem.  definitely helps keep my makeup on and no breakouts.  I wore it during a hot, humid summer last year and while my makeup wasn't perfect at the end of the day, it looked pretty good!


----------



## hollied3 (Jul 22, 2013)

I've seen people on YouTube use MACs fix It to make liquid eyeliner. I was wondering if you could do the same with UD setting spray. What do you guys think?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 22, 2013)

Given Fix+ isn't really a setting spray and All-Nighter is, I'm not sure.


----------



## hollied3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Know what, I'll try it with an older shadow and get back to you!


----------



## EatsRainbows (Jul 28, 2013)

Quote:


rhondavancouver said:


> Exactly. Especially because you have to spray it before and after applying foundation/makeup. That's a lot of spraying! I almost felt like spraying it before might be undermining the effectiveness of my primer. Right now my de-slicking routine is to use an oil-control primer, blot with with blotting tissues when I get oily, and then follow up with blot powder.


  	All Nighter just goes on after your make up, not before.  De-Slick and the other one go on both before and after


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 10, 2014)

Love this stuff. I stockpile it. It keeps my makeup looking great. I can go to home-work-gym and makeup looks fresh


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

I was using this it made my face oily and i didn't like it so i went to sephora and the girl got the telling me about kat von ds setting spray and i bought it and i haven't had any complaints with it thus far


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 13, 2014)

I use it especially when I go to concerts and by the end of the night my makeup is still perfect no matter how much I mosh


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

I have this stuff and I love it. Makes my makeup last much longer, even in the heat.


----------

